# ***OFFICIAL*** Wanderlei Silva vs. Brian Stann Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Light Heavyweight bout: 205 pounds*
*Main event - Five round fight*


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Stann KO 1st Round.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

This fight should be awesome for as long as it lasts. I like both fighters but am cheering for Wanderlei though my money would be on Stann. I think Stann will be able to take him out likely in the first round.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Stann is about to get lit up.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I really, really hope it's Wanderlei. I won't be able to watch this fight properly.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

These two were made for each other. This fight will be pure awesomeness for as long as Wandy can stay awake.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Wanderlei already KOed Cung Le, who is a better striker than Stann is. I know MMAmath doesn't apply, but I'm really hoping Wandy takes this.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Stann has a solid chin, Wandy not so much.. but Wandy is the better striker so he may be able to pull this one off..


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

hellholming said:


> Wanderlei already KOed Cung Le, who is a better striker than Stann is. I know MMAmath doesn't apply, but I'm really hoping Wandy takes this.


Cung Le is also better than Leben.

Wand's chin is just shot and Stann hits like a truck.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hoping Wandy takes it in vintage fashion. Totally forgot this was at 205lbs. 

But I am worried Wandy gets chinny again. Stann has massive power. He is P4P one of the hardest punchers in the UFC.

Wandy by soccer kicks 2nd round.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Cung Le is also better than Leben.
> 
> Wand's chin is just shot and Stann hits like a truck.


and Cung doesn't have KO power? that fight is more recent than the Leben fight, and maybe Wand has tightened up his defence some.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Silva is going to sleep.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Cung Le is also better than Leben.
> 
> Wand's chin is just shot and Stann hits like a truck.
> 
> ...


Keep in mind Leben has (or had) a ridiculous chin too, and Wandy tagged him hard. Leben said himself that he was pretty much on autopilot when he started throwing those uppercuts.

Stann has a solid chin, but I don't see him triggering berserker mode when he gets popped.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Bad matchup for Wandy but it's still possible. He has beaten and done well against some very good strikers even after his chin got shot.

I would laugh my ass of if Wandy came out and wrestled Stann & maybe even got him in a sub.
I bet Wandy could do it if he wanted to.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

War Wandy!!!


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Normaly I would go with wandy but he had been unimpressive as of late and Stann's only real key losses are to chael and a much improved bisping so I pick Stann on this one.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Thing about Wandy he needs to hate his opponent to get that true savagery out of em. If Wand takes the same amount of damage as Leben, he's gonna get brain damage. Wonder if the UFC does CT scans for their fighters. 

This is a fight to propel Stann's career. A win over a marquee name and legend. Stann is a stand up dude, but I'll root for Wand even though I believe it's one of those missions he knows he probably won't come back from.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I love Wandy, but against someone with KO power I have no choice but to pick against him. Stann by KO.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Im totally aboard the WAND train for this!


That being said, If he gets knocked clean out in the 1st I will not be surprised at all.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

I stand with Wandy until the bitter end! Should be an awesome fight regardless of who wins.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Old school fan said:


> I stand with Wandy until the bitter end! Should be an awesome fight regardless of who wins.


This! This! This! This! AGREED!!!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Sports_Nerd said:


> Keep in mind Leben has (or had) a ridiculous chin too, and Wandy tagged him hard. Leben said himself that he was pretty much on autopilot when he started throwing those uppercuts.
> 
> Stann has a solid chin, but I don't see him triggering berserker mode when he gets popped.


Stann also happened to put Leben out, except he actually put him out unlike Wand.

This is just a bad match up for him, Stann can eat one and the one he can dish out will be more than enough on current day Wand.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Wandy is undoubtedly the better striker.. and Wandy recently has seemed to tighten up his striking defense as well as bring a better pace and fight smarter vs. his typical nonstop berserker mode..

I would not be surprised to see Wandy get a well timed takedown or two, he is obviously far better on the ground than a guy like Stann.. So if he manages to get hurt and recover he should totally mix it up and go for some G&P or Sub..

The only reason Wandy will lose this fight is due to a huge chin disadvantage and that fact that Stann probably hits as hard as Anderson Silva (proof ala the Leben TKO)btw Stann never actually put Leben out.

I like both fighters and I think either one can finish the other, but if we don't see the finish then I see Wandy taking the decision just because he is better everywhere...


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

This will be a tough win for Wanderlei but I'm hoping he channels some samurai spirit and gets another victory. Since it is in Japan does that mean he gets to kick and stomp heads? One more Wand soccer kick highlight for the youtube!:thumb01:


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

dsmjrv said:


> Wandy is undoubtedly the better striker.. and Wandy recently has seemed to tighten up his striking defense as well as bring a better pace and fight smarter vs. his typical nonstop berserker mode..
> 
> *I would not be surprised to see Wandy get a well timed takedown or two, he is obviously far better on the ground than a guy like Stann.*. So if he manages to get hurt and recover he should totally mix it up and go for some G&P or Sub..
> 
> ...


I think that taking it to the ground and using his ground game would be a wise decision for wandy, he can get some take downs and could even pull off a sub, 
but I think he probably will try to stand with stann and will end up going to sleep.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Didn't even realize it's March already this weekend. 

I have a feeling this may be the last time we'll see Wand if he goes down. I think he said it best. "I was the champion in bare knuckle fights. Pride champion for six years. Now it's finished." What he probably meant was that none of it matters this weekend only the W.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Wandy has to balance his pace. He has been too tentative lately, sure because he got caught a few times, but when his machine gun starts to land it's bad weather for anybody, including Stann.
Wand via nostalgic Thay clinch murder. War Wand.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

My head is saying Stann. Wanderlei has good power and the fearless brawling style to put anyone in trouble if he connects clean. But his chin just isn't what it needs to be to support his style of fighting anymore. So while I definitely think he has a shot at winning this, I'm not sure he can stay out of trouble with Stann.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not a fight to bet on, they're just going to slug it out. Both hit hard, both aggressive, Wand is more skilled but much more war torn.

I just want Wand to dump Stann on his ass and submit him, which if he chose to do I think he'd achieve quite easily... he'll probably chose to trade bombs though -_-.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

SM33 said:


> Not a fight to bet on, they're just going to slug it out. Both hit hard, both aggressive, Wand is more skilled but much more war torn.
> 
> I just want Wand to dump Stann on his ass and submit him, which if he chose to do I think he'd achieve quite easily... he'll probably chose to trade bombs though -_-.


I hope he gets the clinch and lands some classic knees. That would be awesome.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

What made Wanderlei the fighter he was, truly was his mindset that he was invincible. It wasn't a facade. He truly wanted to hurt everybody...badly. 

You could see it even against Mark Hunt and Mirko (1st fight) who were HWs. Split decision loss and a draw. After losing to Hunt, Arona it slowly faded and when the vaunted LHK came it shattered it. Hendo was the icing on the cake.

Basically how do you stop someone who has that kind of power and who you know is coming at you 100mph at full speed for all rounds. Present day Wand knows he can longer fight like that which kinda sucks for the newer fans. Him and Shogun are the last remnants of a by gone era.

Ultimately I think Wand chose this fight and at LHW to end his career to a respectable fighter whom he admires.

PS: Adding foot stomps and soccer kicks helped. Just anything that simulated an actual street fight where everything goes. That was his weapon to create organized chaos where fists, kicks, knees, then stomps came at you in all directions. It was pure savageness at its finest.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

No_Mercy said:


> What made Wanderlei the fighter he was, truly was his mindset that he was invincible. It wasn't a facade. He truly wanted to hurt everybody...badly.
> 
> You could see it even against Mark Hunt and Mirko (1st fight) who were HWs. Split decision loss and a draw. After losing to Hunt, Arona it slowly faded and when the vaunted LHK came it shattered it. Hendo was the icing on the cake.
> 
> ...


That is a state of the art description. I sure miss those times. Gotta love Wand and all his legacy.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Hoping for some kind of ferocious Silva beat down, but it's more than likely that Stann's punch will find it's home on Wandy's chin in the first.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Leakler said:


> Hoping for some kind of ferocious Silva beat down, but it's more than likely that Stann's punch will find it's home on Wandy's chin in the first.


This! I'd Love wandy to decimate Stann but theres every chance he gets KOd.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Killz said:


> This! I'd Love wandy to decimate Stann but theres every chance he gets KOd.


Pretty much the story of every fight Wandy has now. Hate seeing my favourite fighter fight these days .


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Leakler said:


> Pretty much the story of every fight Wandy has now. Hate seeing my favourite fighter fight these days .


He still has enough in him to beat the shit out of Bisping. That counts for something right?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

OU said:


> He still has enough in him to beat the shit out of Bisping. That counts for something right?


There was never the chance that Bisping was gonna knock him out though.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Killz said:


> There was never the chance that Bisping was gonna knock him out though.


Damn right. Even with his current chin he can't be hurt by that bum. 
But he took some decent shots vs Le and Franklin and managed to stay awake.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

OU said:


> Damn right. Even with his current chin he can't be hurt by that bum.
> But he took some decent shots vs Le and Franklin and managed to stay awake.


This is true. Hope to see Stann eat a tonne of knees. :thumb01:


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Leakler said:


> This is true. Hope to see Stann eat a tonne of knees. :thumb01:


Ahhhh man that would be sweet. I would love to see the classic clinch and knees. That would be amazing. I really, really want to see Wanderlei celebrate in Japan. Makes me so happy to see Wandy celebrate a victory in the cage. It's the best.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

OU said:


> Ahhhh man that would be sweet. I would love to see the classic clinch and knees. That would be amazing. I really, really want to see Wanderlei celebrate in Japan. Makes me so happy to see Wandy celebrate a victory in the cage. It's the best.


I'll literally squeal like a girl if this happens. raise01:


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Leakler said:


> I'll literally squeal like a girl if this happens. raise01:


I run around the house like a crazy man and then break into the happy dance.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

OU said:


> I run around the house like a crazy man and then break into the happy dance.


I would rep you if i could sir, for this is how i shall be dancing! :thumb02:


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Leakler said:


> I would rep you if i could sir, for this is how i shall be dancing! :thumb02:


I would rep you back too if I could, I'll settle for an internet high five.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

OU...

Because I love Wandy SO much, and you obviously do as well, WHEN Wandy wins and leaves a lifeless corpse of a Marine lying on the canvas, bloodied and destroyed with his soul missing, you are free to change your Brock sig as soon as Buffer announces 'AND WINNER BY KNOCK OUT WAAAANDERLEI THE AAAAAXE MUUUUUUUURDERER SIIIILLLLVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA'


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

K R Y said:


> OU...
> 
> Because I love Wandy SO much, and you obviously do as well, WHEN Wandy wins and leaves a lifeless corpse of a Marine lying on the canvas, bloodied and destroyed with his soul missing, you are free to change your Brock sig as soon as Buffer announces 'AND WINNER BY KNOCK OUT WAAAANDERLEI THE AAAAAXE MUUUUUUUURDERER SIIIILLLLVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA'


You beautiful man, I can see why you have others "changing teams"


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Wouldnt it be funny if Struve beats hunt and I make you a nice new Brock Lesnar Sig to sport for a week


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Killz said:


> Wouldnt it be funny if Struve beats hunt and I make you a nice new Brock Lesnar Sig to sport for a week


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

36 years old, almost 50 pro fights - Ladies and gentlemen, I give you WANDERLEI SILVA!










God damnit this guy is cool


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

He really is. His attitude about fighting is the best. Doesn't care who he is fighting or what happens in the cage. As long as it is good for the fans.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Wand looks much better at 205 even though he's considered a smaller lhw. He looks depleted at 185. I can see that confidence in him at the press conference stare down...plus he's back to where it all started...home of The Rising Sun. 

Anybody think Wand will have a bit of a lapse and think he's fighting in Pride.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Anybody think Wand will have a bit of a lapse and think he's fighting in Pride.


Taking Wand via soccer kick :thumb01:.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow, I am moved to see so many people supporting Wanderlei!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

OU said:


>


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Stann is smart fighter and has a top camp behind him. He should utilize his wrestling and put Wandy on his back and land some good shots. It's been a long while since Wanderlie has won by a submission. Silva is a BJJBB but his game has always been KO or be KO'd. Brian has the power if he catches Wandy to perhaphs finish him. Stann doing any stand-up with Silva is not a wise stragety. Will The Stann man get caught in the Tornado? We'll just have too see...


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Old school fan said:


> Wow, I am moved to see so many people supporting Wanderlei!


...Heck yeah! He's a legend man! All the people I've talked to say that he really is cool and appreciates the fans a bunch. He's given us MMA fans some of the best highlight reels ever...


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Stann via KO. 1st round.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't see what Stann has to gain from this fight, Silva isnt a topdog anymore and a win over him doesn't push him up anywhere. Silva has everything to gain in this fight for sure.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

why is this fight at 205 anyway?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

hellholming said:


> why is this fight at 205 anyway?


I think wand said he was going back to 205 and stann said he wanted the fight and would move up for it. Also possible they just don't want the hassle of cutting weight while flying and getting ready in Japan

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Anyone with sig-skills want to cook up an epic Wandy sig for me for this fight I would really appreciate it  And give rep and credits as well if wanted.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Not exactly one of Wand's more menacing staredowns at the weigh in's tonight:


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

mmaswe82 said:


> Anyone with sig-skills want to cook up an epic Wandy sig for me for this fight I would really appreciate it  And give rep and credits as well if wanted.


I don't have any skills but I made this anyways.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I thought both Silva and Stann looked like they were in good shape. Excited to see how this fight turns out.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

OU said:


> I don't have any skills but I made this anyways.


For sure better than anything that I could cook up, can I wear it?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

OU said:


> I don't have any skills but I made this anyways.


I'm not knocking your work at all but I would want something from the old days. That nose job makes "The Axe Murderer" Look like "the child molester"


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

oldfan said:


> I'm not knocking your work at all but I would want something from the old days. That nose job makes "The Axe Murderer" Look like "the child molester"


Is this any better?









also the b/w version









or this one


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

OU said:


> Is this any better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES! in my opinion that's a lot better.:thumbsup:

I think Brian is going to fix his nose


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I'm not knocking your work at all but I would want something from the old days. That nose job makes "The Axe Murderer" Look like "the child molester"


Im still not completely used to the new face, I know its been fixed for a while but I still looks funny to me.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Killz said:


> Wouldnt it be funny if Struve beats hunt and I make you a nice new Brock Lesnar Sig to sport for a week


Whaddya mean "if"?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Sports_Nerd said:


> Whaddya mean "if"?


sorry, my bad... 'WHEN' :thumbsup:


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

This fight simply cannot fail to deliver. It's going to be a war, and it's going to end in brutal fashion. Either Stann will hit Wanderlei so hard his face will return to it's former glory, or Wanderlei will somehow weather the storm that's going to be fired at his chin, and land one of those wild, wailing Chute Boxe hooks and knock Stann on his ass. Either way, it's going to wild, and one hell of a fight. Who gives a **** if Wanderlei's no longer relevant in the rankings, or that Brian Stann isn't cut out for the big fights after all, this is a ******* war, and I would pay to watch it any day of the week. I'm pumped for this fight.


----------



## JohannSyer (Jan 26, 2013)

I really would like Wand to win this fught, but...Stann is favorite. Wand is far, far away from his best days.
Please, Wand, if you lose, retire... You're a legend, don't turn into a punching bag.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Stann is going to maul him him the minute Wandy decides to turn this into a brawl.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I would say brutal stoppage early but after this night.....split decision Stann in a fight which he gets dropped twice and generally beat up.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JohannSyer (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok, lets go! War Wand!
This guys wont let the decision to the judges! Thats sure.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

As much as I want Wandy to win this I just don't see how Stann loses. Stann's boxing is so sharp and it eats up sloppy striking all day long. Their fights with Leben just keep replaying in my mind. 

I think Wandy retires after getting knocked out in the first round. It's really unfortunate but he just can't keep up with the sport at his age. His chin wasn't ever the greatest, but he was always able to recover and spring back up. He doesn't have that ability anymore, he also has forsaken all of his kicking.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I see Stann being uncomfortable a bit against the Wand-Rage but weathering the storm and winning via KO. I love Wandy and I'd love to see his chin hold up for a great fight. I'd hate to see a repeat of the Leben fight.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I will be hiding behind a pillow for the duration. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

ESPN UK cuts off in 15 minutes .... any one have an alternative way of viewing the main event...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Wand and Stann having a hard time trying to tough up against each other. They respect each other so much.


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

Toroian said:


> ESPN UK cuts off in 15 minutes .... any one have an alternative way of viewing the main event...


Google Firstrow1eu


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hard to root against Brian Stann, that said WAR Wandy!!!
Blitzreig time


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

K R Y said:


> I will be hiding behind a pillow for the duration.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Agreed.

On a different note, I really want a picture of Bisping standing next to that ref.. they look almost identical besides obvious physical structure.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Toxic said:


> Hard to root against Brian Stann, that said WAR Wandy!!!
> Blitzreig time


One of those rare matches that I will be happy no matter what the outcome.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Wand is probably going to sleep, but if he wins it's going to feel a little bit like Pride, especially after Hunt's win. Nostalgia is always nice, even if it is only fleeting.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This is the loudest I've ever heard for a Japanese crowd!


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

Holy Shit That Exchange


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Both guys have gotten knocked down, we have a fight ladies and gentlemen.

Edit: possibly the greatest moment of awesome just happened...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wandy may not have his chin left but that guy throws with some nasty intentions.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Oh my **** im gonna miss wandy.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

poor wandy no chin


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

This is gonna end badly....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

And this is the moment that Rogan reminds us of our shitty design as human beings.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That was a great call on the low blow cause it was easy to miss in that exchange.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

This is insane! I'm glad they both got a quick break here lol.
I don't want it to end... but it's gunna


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

Toxic said:


> Wandy may not have his chin left but that guy throws with some nasty intentions.


Aint that an understatement


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

I wish Wandy never had to retire.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

FIGHT OF THE FKIN NIGHT!

Love Stann!


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh my God!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Holy effing balls!


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

Is this real life? Holy shit.

I wish Rogan was announcing this.. Anik doesn't have a clue how crazy this is.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

You cannot afford to stop watching this fight. At any second these guys will explode into some wild flurry and both guys get hurt. HOOOOLY SHIT man this is crazy.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Jesus Christ.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This is the Wanderlei of PRIDE. Stann is very lucky he's old and does not have the chin.

Holy man!!!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Man I love this.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

So proud of Wandy. He is a ******* warrior.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

What a first round! That shit was nuts. Wow.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Someone tell the judges that they can go home. They won't be needed.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

HOLY ******* MOTHER ******* HOLY SHIITTTTT!!!!!!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Wow they are putting on a show. Glad that Silva's chin is holding up so far too.


----------



## BaBoom!! (Dec 31, 2011)

WOW
thats all


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

Holy Mother of F**K!! Im scared and excited at the same time! Hope Wands chin holds out here


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow Wand dropping Stann near the end was crazy I thought the cage was the only thing keeping Wand standing.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Wandy gets hurt, he falls backward. Stann gets hurt, he faceplants. This is just some kind of anime fight here. ******* awesome.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Woodenhead said:


> Someone tell the judges that they can go home. They won't be needed.


I think they should just give some spare medics there seats.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lol, cut Stann some slack... he's got blood in his eyes.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I think they should just give some spare medics there seats.


LOL truth :thumbsup:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

****** ******** ******* *** ******* ******* ************** ************ ********** *** ***** **** ** *********** ****** ****!!!!!!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

HOLY FUXKGJAYDHSJSJFHH. $&#7#&#[email protected]

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Called It Yeaaa Hawwwwww


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Well shit the bed!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Priiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiide!!!!!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Waaaaanderleeeeeyyyy Siiiiiiiiiilvaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

$)@(^$# @(%)*#&$ ()%*# %()*# !! )(*^! !!! )(*!!

Yes!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I've never been so happy to be wrong.


----------



## jdawg (Sep 24, 2006)

Whoooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wandy you will never have a better time to retire and it hurts me to say it.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah!!!! I feel pride nostalgia.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

omfg jizzzed everywhere


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Wow. The one upset i didnt take. Haha. Absolutely fantastic. Spectacular stuff. Great swan song wandy. Go out like that. Plz. Perfection if you do.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Yes!!! Thats Right Mother****** Wanderlei Mother ****** Silva!!! Yeah!!!!!! Im So Happy!!! Wanderlei!!!! Yesssss


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Holy shhhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiittttttttttt!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


>


HELL YEAH!!!







Toxic said:


> Wandy you will never have a better time to retire and it hurts me to say it.


He really should.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Its to bad Gomi got robbed it would be a hell of a night for ex Pride fighters.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Shaking with happiness right now. WANDERLEI ******* SILVA LADIES AND GENTS.

OU GET THAT SHITTY BROCK SIG OUT AND A WANDERLEI ONE IN NOOOW.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

GrappleRetarded said:


>


One of the sweetest moments of the whole history of MMA.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Perfect time for Wanderlei to retire!

Great fight, great KO.


----------



## jdawg (Sep 24, 2006)

Mark Hunt and Wanderlei win in Japan. Great card!


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Toxic said:


> Its to bad Gomi got robbed it would be a hell of a night for ex Pride fighters.


Yeah that would have been nice


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

I think Wandy will retire... There's kinda no better (and worse  ) time to do it than a KO in Japan in a fight like that.

ps. Stann's feckin' awesome


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

Fight of the year candidate for sure! Brilliant! I hope Wandy retires man, I was hurting watching him get KTFO.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

I have the widest sh*t eating grin across my face right now . SO STOKED FOR WANDY!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

How to kill a marine by Wanderei Silva


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Craziest first round I've seen in my life. Diaz/Daley used to be my favorite first round but this takes the cake. F*ck that was nuts. Fantastic fight with an unbelievable upset. Single handedly saved the card.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Honestly, when I saw Wanderlei swinging away when he was up against the cage like that, I was thrilled and apart of me just had a love for him as a fighter. The guy has been through so many wars and he just wanted to give us all a show and give it his all, even though he has a lot of mileage. The guy is just a legend in this sport and everyone should show him all of the respect in the world. Right there made me want him to win more than ever. The guy is a warrior. I feel very emotional right now. The guy has so much heart and even though his chin is fading, he refuses to not go out swinging. I'm so happy his chin held up and he got the knock out win.


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

Emericanaddict said:


> I have the widest sh*t eating grin across my face right now . SO STOKED FOR WANDY!


At least put him in your sig list :thumb02: raise01:


----------



## JohannSyer (Jan 26, 2013)

Japan, epic knockout, lots of blood. Wand, couldnt be more perfect. Time to retire, Champ!
#WarWand!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

safe to say hunt and wandy alone made the night worth it


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Did Wandy just steal that fans Brazillian flag? Lmao

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Very emotional post fight interview for Wand. The crowd is so pleased.
Brian Stann is a gentleman. Such honorous words toward Wand. Stann is a true sportsman.


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

K R Y said:


> Did Wandy just steal that fans Brazillian flag? Lmao
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


In all fairness after that I'd give him my shirt and shoes not just a flag :thumb02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> safe to say hunt and wandy alone made the night worth it


Was there ever any doubt?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

Did Wandy steal that flag from the fans!? lol


Edit: Wizard^


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

TheGreg said:


> Did Wandy steal that flag from the fans!? lol
> 
> 
> Edit: Wizard^


**** ya he did.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

K R Y said:


> Was there ever any doubt?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


i was never worried, worrying is for housewives and news casters


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Azumo said:


> At least put him in your sig list :thumb02: raise01:


Done. lol.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Pride's revenge.

Glimpse of the Axe Murderer of old. If he had his chin he would be wrecking shop still. He still has his power.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Wandy all night


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Honestly, I'm still emotional right now. No one should have anything bad to say about Wanderlei Silva as a fighter. The guy is a legend in this sport. I almost want to never see him retire just because of the way he is as a fighter. He is the definition of a true fighter.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

AlphaDawg said:


> Craziest first round I've seen in my life. Diaz/Daley used to be my favorite first round but this takes the cake. F*ck that was nuts. Fantastic fight with an unbelievable upset. Single handedly saved the card.


Garcia vs Korean Zombie was up there with Nick Diaz vs. Gomi as the best brawls I've seen in MMA, but they came nowhere close to this for sheer violence. I've never seen so many flurries of kill shots thrown this fast & hard, it was ******* unreal. That was just completely off the charts.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Got to have respect for Stann as well. The guy shows true class in defeat and put up a great fight for us all.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Me and M.C. still be talking about this fight insane can't believe Wandy beast mode.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

:') couldn't be happier.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

This fight and Hunt made up for Gomi losing.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

GrappleRetarded said:


>


REDDIT THIEF!


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Azumo said:


> REDDIT THIEF!


lol nah man, never use reddit, can't stand that website. Go it from bloodyelbow.


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

GrappleRetarded said:


> lol nah man, never use reddit, can't stand that website. Go it from bloodyelbow.


Hah REDDIT IS A THIEF THEN.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

This is one of those fights that i will download in HQ and watch over and over again.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Wanderlei may never hold a title again, but I don't think he's as quite done a a lot of people say he is. He took some insane shots from Stann and kept coming back. I usually despise romanticized moments like this, but in this case I'll let my cynicism slide. Great stuff from Silva. I think he's still got a bit left. As much as I like Stann, the guy has a pretty bad ground game and a below average chin as well. He's got power and moderately technical striking, but he needs to start adding more to his game.

Great fight, glad Wanderlei got his moment.


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

Ari I'd so like to be with you but I think Japan had a lot to do with his ability to withstand the punishment he did tonight. He wanted to make sure he left EVERYTHING out there for the Japanese crowd.
Previous fights where he's been KO'd in the UFC he got hit a lot less & wasn't able to recover. Call it adrenaline, heart, whatever but I reckon there was more of it tonight than there has been with most of his fights in the UFC. With that said, I'd love to be wrong and see more of that Wand.

Reminded me of the Frye Takeyama higlights vid on ytube though. Any reason to post this 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G90YcgwAZTM


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I say he will want to fight Belfort before retiring, but it might not happen where Belfort is kind of a contender again


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I agree Wand's chin isn't as gone as everyone says, or I said even.

He took heavy shots from Cung Le, Franklin and got absolutely BLASTED by Stann. Even Bisping hit him with an *extremely* clean, flush on the chin, right hand that looked (not just for Bisping, but in general) very powerful and he shrugged it all off. 

He may not have his legendary chin of old, but he can still take a few big shots and survive.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Great 1st round, after which i thought that Stann will probably get the knockout. and then came wanderlei's left hook.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> This fight simply cannot fail to deliver. It's going to be a war, and it's going to end in brutal fashion. Either Stann will hit Wanderlei so hard his face will return to it's former glory, or Wanderlei will somehow weather the storm that's going to be fired at his chin, and land one of those wild, wailing Chute Boxe hooks and knock Stann on his ass. Either way, it's going to wild, and one hell of a fight. Who gives a **** if Wanderlei's no longer relevant in the rankings, or that Brian Stann isn't cut out for the big fights after all, this is a ******* war, and I would pay to watch it any day of the week. I'm pumped for this fight.


Pretty much couldn't have called it any better if I tried. What a fight! Probably my favourite first round of all-time, amazing. Would happily watch Wandy and Stann slug it out on every card!


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh my god, YES! That was amazing. So happy that Silva won, I've never screamed so much at my television before haha.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Ari said:


> Wanderlei may never hold a title again, but I don't think he's as quite done a a lot of people say he is. He took some insane shots from Stann and kept coming back.* I usually despise romanticized moments like this*, but in this case I'll let my cynicism slide. Great stuff from Silva. I think he's still got a bit left. As much as I like Stann, the guy has a pretty bad ground game and a below average chin as well. He's got power and moderately technical striking, but he needs to start adding more to his game.
> 
> Great fight, glad Wanderlei got his moment.


So we've noticed, let the estrogen flow Ari.. it's natural xx


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

YEEEEEAAHHH  man I'm so happy for this. First Hunt then Wandy & both fights where epic. Best in a long time.

Also regarding Wandys chin I do believe it's the weightcut to 185 that messes up his chin. At 205 I believe it might still be there. Wandy should stay at 205 at this stage.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

K R Y said:


> I agree Wand's chin isn't as gone as everyone says, or I said even.
> 
> He took heavy shots from Cung Le, Franklin and got absolutely BLASTED by Stann. Even Bisping hit him with an *extremely* clean, flush on the chin, right hand that looked (not just for Bisping, but in general) very powerful and he shrugged it all off.
> 
> He may not have his legendary chin of old, but he can still take a few big shots and survive.


^^^^^^^And specially at 205. Wanderlei at 185 is extremely drained and weakened, lets not forget. At 205, I'd say he is at pretty much 80% of the monster he used to be in his days. Sometimes, this is more than enough.

EDIT:


mmaswe82 said:


> YEEEEEAAHHH DD man I'm so happy for this. First Hunt then Wandy & both fights where epic. Best in a long time.
> 
> Also regarding Wandys chin I do believe it's the weightcut to 185 that messes up his chin. At 205 I believe it might still be there. Wandy should stay at 205 at this stage.


Sorry mmaswe82, I posted before reading yours. Agree completely.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

oldfan said:


> These two were made for each other. This fight will be pure awesomeness for as long as Wandy can stay awake.


pretty good prediction. I was only off by one word.

too bad that one word cost me all of my credits and a couple of real world dollars too 


.....totally worth it.:thumb02:


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...What a crazy, blazing slugfest that was! They kept swinging bombs, dropping each other! Vintage Wanderlei again! What a Pride flashback that was. Gotta give Stann props and the heart to chase and brawl with Wanderlei. I don't care who u are, u gotta have monster stones to stand and bang with Wandy! Bad gameplan but exciting as can be. When Wandy started to widen his stance and stretch out his arms, he was just waiting for the counter. Perfect. What a 2 punch combination highlight reel that was. Incredible fight!....

* Bros- Hunt/Struve was brutal as hell. Hunt's hands are money & he put the HW Division on notice. Mark's leaping left hook ala- Roy Jones Jr. style, couldn't have been placed any better breaking Steph's jaw. Outstanding fight. Look out top dogs, here comes the bloke!...*


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I couldn't watch last night so I had to catch it this morning. YES YES YES !!!!!!! Omg I am sooooo happy! What a freaking first round, best round I have seen all year! And Wandy getting the KO, at home in Japan, and doing it with an old school axe murderer style? **** I couldn't be happier right now!


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

I enjoyed the fight, i really liked what Stann said after losing and have now become a fan


----------



## marky420 (Oct 26, 2012)

It's trippy seeing a vote for "draw" in the poll above. :laugh: Absolutely the last fight that would end that way.

Damn, perfect retirement scenario for Wandy. Props to Stann - still a f*ckin beast regardless.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

You guys should know how much I love Wanderlei, I had my heart in my mouth the whole time like it was one of my buddies competing. Every exchange I had a mini panic attack thinking he was going out.

Words cannot describe my delight. Silva is my hero. I shed a tear.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Epic fight. YES cartwheels all round!!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hawndo said:


> You guys should know how much I love Wanderlei, I had my heart in my mouth the whole time like it was one of my buddies competing. Every exchange I had a mini panic attack thinking he was going out.
> 
> Words cannot describe my delight. Silva is my hero. I shed a tear.


Think you're the only one on here who had the honour of staring down the Axe Murderer himself....haha! 

Question is how does he top last night. He should just fight speical exhibition matches if he wants to continue.


----------



## iksanivica (Mar 3, 2013)

Hats off to both! 

THey fought with heart and like they want to kill each other haha this is one of the best fights ever.

I never liked Silva that much but now i see he fights for the fans and glory and not for money and with all the lowkicks and pray and hug tactics these days tthat's something that attracts respect like donut does a fat cop.

He really deserves his name the mad axe murderer haha, respect Silva and Stan you are kings!!

Stan really held his grounds great but Silva's exexperience did it with that stepping lean-counter with big one, did it.


MARK HUNT VS Struve Stefan

Holy shit if this one is not staged then what is ? lol Struve looked his body languaged looked like he was performing a school play rehearsal i mean Mark punches him and he is just like "ok how many more? when do i start let me do protect-my-face Tito Ortiz style and smoke a joint..." 
I mean... what a load of crap these some fights are. Totally staged for the bookies with big money.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Think you're the only one on here who had the honour of staring down the Axe Murderer himself....haha!
> 
> Question is how does he top last night. He should just fight speical exhibition matches if he wants to continue.


He sang me happy birthday too! :thumb01:

Yeah part of me wants him to retire on that great win, another part wants me to see him fight again. The biggest part DOES NOT want to see him KTFO again. So many mixed feelings here!


----------

